# Prairie Oaks Metro Park



## XRacer (Feb 12, 2007)

After reading about the park in the perch thread and having the day off (thanks to those that have serve/served) I spent about 5 hours fishing there. The lakes in the main park have good spots from the shore but only caught one dink LM bass in the lakes. I did much better in Darby Creek landing 4 good SM bass. All fish caught on crank baits with medium to fast speed. Very nice park. Brian


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been there... alot.... before it opened and after.... That day was the 1st time i've ever kept fish.... They were yummy.... We normally get more then 1 perch... But thats all we got that day....

btw - everything was caught on a 2 or 3" white twister


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I have caught several crappies and bass there this year. But to no avail, I have not caught a perch. Some bone head was useing minnows.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

> > [
> >
> > ```
> > QUOTE=dnavarroj;536315]I have caught several crappies and bass there this year. But to no avail, I have not caught a perch. Some bone head was useing minnows. :D[/QUOTE]
> > ```


Yea Dn, As you know, The ONLY people cathing perch there or anywhere are most likely using minnows.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

> Yea Dn, As you know, The ONLY people cathing perch there or anywhere are most likely using minnows.


Not so my friend.... I've caught plenty of perch out of those lakes without Minnows....


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

Bubba, his dad, and me fish there a a lot for Largies but we have never caught a perch, we even used worms, still nothing but Largies, i have also caught a lot of Crappie right under the bridge.


----------

